# For Terry.... Your United States Air Force Thunderbirds



## sitarro (Jun 11, 2010)

I know you're going through quite a lot so I'm posting your guys here to take your mind off life for a few seconds. They were practicing for the weekend when I attended the Sun And Fun Air Show in Lakeland , Florida. The weather was dicey and they weren't quite as tight as they are for their actual show but thought you might enjoy seeing them. The United States Air Force rocks! 
I hope things get better for you.


----------



## waltky (Apr 5, 2018)

Thunderbirds Pilot Killed in Nevada Crash...





*Thunderbirds Member Killed in Nevada Crash Was Former F-35 Test Pilot*
_5 Apr 2018 - The U.S. Air Force has identified the Thunderbirds pilot killed Wednesday after his F-16 Fighting Falcon crashed near Nellis Air Force Base._


> Maj. Stephen Del Bagno was participating in a routine training flight at the Nevada Test and Training Range when the crash occurred at approximately 10:30 a.m. local time, the Thunderbirds said in a release. The accident is under investigation.  "We are mourning the loss of Major Del Bagno," said Brig. Gen. Jeannie Leavitt, 57th Wing commander, in the release. "He was an integral part of our team and our hearts are heavy with his loss. We ask everyone to provide his family and friends the space to heal during this difficult time."  Del Bagno was the slot pilot flying the No. 4 jet for the Thunderbirds, according to the team's website.
> 
> Before joining the team, Del Bagno was an F-35A Joint Strike Fighter evaluator pilot and chief of standardization and evaluation with the 58th Fighter Squadron at Eglin Air Force Base, Florida.  The Valencia, California, native had more than 3,500 flying hours in over 30 different aircraft, with 1,400 hours as an Air Force pilot, his official biography said.  Del Bagno commissioned out of Officer Training School at Maxwell Air Force Base, Alabama, in 2007.  He was in his first season with the demonstration team.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 5, 2018)

And how much does that dog and pony show cost us?


----------

